# proverbs 31 heat transfer



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

I am looking for some one who make a stock heat transfer that refers to. Proverbs 31 and /or a virtuious woman. I have an order and can't seem to find one.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

What type of transfer would you like?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fwynn said:


> I am looking for some one who make a stock heat transfer that refers to. Proverbs 31 and /or a virtuious woman. I have an order and can't seem to find one.


Check with artbrands.com, proworldinc.com, dowlinggraphics.com, airwavesinc.com


----------



## fwynn (Oct 22, 2010)

rawbhaze said:


> What type of transfer would you like?


 plastistol heat transfer. any kinf that refers to proverbs 31...virtuous woman


----------

